# Cheapest Phone with Wifi HotSpot



## reniarahim1 (May 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking for the cheapest phone with Wifi Hot Spot which i will be mainly using as Wifi Router only 

Wifi Hot Spot is the only requirement.....


TIA


----------



## pramudit (May 23, 2012)

why dont you a buy a 3g router?? is phone a necessity???


----------



## Kev.Ved (May 23, 2012)

R u looking out for the mobility that a phone wi-fi hotspot can offer?
If not get a decent router!


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 23, 2012)

I have to get a USB dongle + 3G Router in that case.


----------



## pramudit (May 23, 2012)

no, 3g modem routers are available and you wont have to buy extra dongle.. just insert sim card in them and you are ready...


----------



## reniarahim1 (May 24, 2012)

any links? i searched for the same and could not find it any where..


----------



## hafizdidarali (Sep 22, 2012)

Portable 3G/3.75G Wireless N Router TL-MR3020 - YouTube

THIS IS A TP LINK WIFI 3G ROUTER

THIS MIGHT HELP.

WELL I GOT A DONGLE FOR SALE... TELL ME IF U WANT!!


----------



## oval_man (Sep 25, 2012)

U Got it!

Look no further,

Just go ahead! Enjoy


Huawei U5510 - adexmart


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 25, 2012)

get an HTC Explorer it comes for less than 8.5k most places


----------



## kunalht (Sep 26, 2012)

micromax ninja 3 
its price is 5k.


----------

